# Cameroon stadiums and sporting arenas.



## Nguyano (Mar 9, 2015)

Cameroon being the host of the 2016 Africa women nations cup and 2019 Africa nations cup, has recently embarked on the development of sporting infrastructures. This thread is intended simply to showcase the progress of these developments. Let's keep it rolling!


----------



## Nguyano (Mar 9, 2015)

*Paul Biya's Stadium Olembe-Yaounde, Official design by Piccini group*


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

Afcon (women) in november 2016!


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

Yaoundé and Buea, main cities of the event


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

Go lionnesses!


----------



## carnifex2005 (May 12, 2010)

lechillo said:


> Molyko stadium, training ground for african cup of nations for women, cameroon2016. Located in the town of Buea, south-west region of Cameroon
> https://imageshack.us/i/ploxV6Fgj
> https://imageshack.us/i/pmClOT8Oj
> https://imageshack.us/i/pmfV7KGxj
> ...


I uploaded those pics to Imgur. Couldn't see them here...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stade_de_Moliko


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't know how to upload pics here. I'm tied. Please forgive me, i'm a newcomer on skyscrapercity!


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

Thx carnifex2005


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

Ongola


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

lechillo said:


> I don't know how to upload pics here. I'm tied. Please forgive me, i'm a newcomer on skyscrapercity!


Download the SSC app, that's probably the easiest method.


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

Laurence2011 said:


> Download the SSC app, that's probably the easiest method.


Thanx for the help


----------



## lechillo (Aug 30, 2016)

I've never seen more complicated to upload pics...with SSC App, I tried with flickr, imageshack: no results! I'd rather give up...nevertheless i have many pics of stadiums building sites on the cameroonian soil, with a view to organize africa cup of nations( men&women)


----------



## velciane (May 12, 2006)

lechillo said:


> I've never seen more complicated to upload pics...with SSC App, I tried with flickr, imageshack: no results! I'd rather give up...nevertheless i have many pics of stadiums building sites on the cameroonian soil, with a view to organize africa cup of nations( men&women)


Here are instructions:

1. Go to your Flickr account and click the picture you'd like to include in your post:











2. Once you've clicked the desired picture, you'll get something like what's below. Click the curved arrow at the bottom right to "share."











3. When you've clicked "share" you'll get something that looks like what's below. Select "BBCode" if it isn't selected already. Make sure the size is what you want (see Step 4 below)

The text in the green box is Flickr's code corresponding to your picture. Usually this will be pre-selected for you, hence the green. If it's not selected, you'll need to select it. Once it's selected, copy it to your clipboard.











4. At some point prior to copying, you should have selected the size from the dropdown menu. NOTE: if you're posting multiple pictures from Flickr the size will (usually) stay the same as you go from one picture to the next.











5. Paste the copied text into your SSC post. NOTE: when choosing the size, it's a good idea, particularly if you're new at this, to use the "Preview Post" option to see how big the picture is going to be. The general rule is to make it as large as possible without overflowing your screen by too much. If it's the wrong size, repeat Steps 3-5, changing the size in the process.


----------



## Nguyano (Mar 9, 2015)

*Paul Biya's Stadium Olembe-Yaounde, Official design by Piccini group*


----------



## Nguyano (Mar 9, 2015)

*Amadou Ahidjou Stadium*


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

yoh! - From Australia (Perth) to Cameroon (Youande) EVERYONE is copying Soccer City in Soweto South Africa!
We are honoured!


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

In Yaounde will be two new stadiums ??? Again wasted money ...


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Yaoundé (Yaounde) , Stade Ahmadou Ahidjo*


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Japoma Stadium began its construction on february 21, 2017.

https://www.237online.com/article-6...de-de-japoma-effectivement-lanc-eacute-e.html

Some recent pictures


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Photos of Japoma Stadium (July 2017)


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Yaounde - Olembe stadium


----------



## HDI 0.548 (Dec 28, 2015)

Lol Cameroon realize they will lose AFCON 2019 hosting rights? What a waste of money. Why did they accept the changed hosting criteria.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Olembe Stadium
The roof is being installed.




























https://www.facebook.com/StadeOlembe/videos/265375984054984/


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Garoua Stadium


Model


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Garoua stadium


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Stade Roumdé Adja, Garoua


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Yaounde - Olembe stadium


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Olembe stadium website


----------



## BJK 5106 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Douala - Japoma 50,000 Cap. Stadium & Sport Complex*

(Click to enlarge)


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll never understand this stupid logic, when you always build 50k stadiums with athletic track in catasthropic chinese shit design, even more when you have other one with ath. track already build in city centre....


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

^^
The Olembé stadium is built and design be Piccini (Italy).
The Japoma stadium is built by a Turkish compagny.


----------



## BJK 5106 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Douala - Japoma (50,000 Capacity) Stadium & Sport Complex*

(Click to enlarge)


Douala - Japoma Stadium


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cubo99 said:


> I'll never understand this stupid logic, when you always build 50k stadiums with athletic track in catasthropic chinese shit design, even more when you have other one with ath. track already build in city centre....


It's much cheaper to build low and wide than it is to build high and narrow. They can save money, and claim that it is for athletics, too.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Japoma (Douala) , Complexe multisports de Japoma , 50,000 , 2019*























Old plan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Olembe (Yaoundé) , stade omnisport Paul Biya (Stade de football d’Olembe) , 60,000 , 2019*























Old plan


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Garoua , Stade Omnisports Roumdé Adjia , 30,000 , 1978 (Re 2018)*


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Stade Reyré (Garoua- training site for the 2019 Africa Cup of Nations)


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Stade de la Réunification (Douala - training site for the 2019 Africa Cup of Nations)


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## BJK 5106 (Feb 19, 2014)

Douala - Japoma (50,000 Capacity) Stadium & Sport Complex






Douala - Japoma Stadium


----------

